# QVC at the moment. 'Showroom Shine'?



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had heard of it. Seems.. erm, _great _value?

Cheap too. 

(Correction, Ideal World TV - _don't ask.._)


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

We`ve heard of this, they have gone through a branding change as it used to be called Pro Shine Spray and Shine, its a waterless wash and wax system which we believe to be full of fillers, its ment to encapsulate the dirt so as not to scratch or mar the surface. We`ve seen it on Ideal World and they use it on heavily soiled cars, but we can`t believe for one minute that this stuff would not scratch the clear coat on such dirty cars, we personally would never touch the stuff.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm watching it now. A dirty old Merc is being 'treated'..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> I'm watching it now. A dirty old Merc is being 'ruined'..


Which would need alot of this :buffer:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Which would need alot of this :buffer:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

When you look at the panel after they've wiped it clean they all look very defect free under the lights. I suspect they machine the panels, seal them, then spray them with crap so as to ''fool the customer''.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah its probably "dirt in a can" and not actually real dirt, it comes off to easy on these programs.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

And what color is the car that they're "treating"?? I'd suspect... hmmm, a light colored one? And what kind of car is it? Surely not a Jap car with butter-coat...


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Watching it now, it is hilarious :doublesho:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what a load of ****!!!
(they just said that mercedes will valet your car at the same time that a 'technican' is servicing your car):doublesho


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

They are actually advising you to use that stuff on cars that are covered in grit


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone else think it would be hilarious to call these up and scrutinise there products and claims, live on air ?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> anyone else think it would be hilarious to call these up and scrutinise there products and claims, live on air ?


Would love to see it used under the studio lights on a black panel that actually has grit on it rather than the light dusting of talcum powder or such like that is on the panels / cars that they are demoing!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just had a "pro valeter" on saying its the best product he's seen:lol::lol:
(what a bunch of cowboys!) for some reason they call it a wash, polish, wax and protectent all in one:wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That really gets on my nerves saying its a "wax polish"


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd happily use it for door shuts actually... quite conveniant and quite possibly a lot more kinder than drowning them in APC and water..

What does intrigue me is how it can remove tar and enamel paint but "appears" to not damage the paintwork...

If it removes tar and bugs but isn't as strong as say tar and glue removers - it isn't actually such a bad thing.

Very tempted to buy some just to give it a good testing and see whether it can live upto some of the claims they make, but i'm saving up for an order with bilt hamber :lol:


As a side note - the guy presenting it is a total pain in the backside - bring back the other fella! (now im starting to give off the impression I watch ideal world frequently)


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

silverback said:


> anyone else think it would be hilarious to call these up and scrutinise there products and claims, live on air ?


We emailed them last time it was on but we never recieved a reply:lol::lol:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Someone at work recommended this as being 'great'! and said - you don't need all that kit you've got, waste of money etc etc
Hmmm looking at the car park now - a picture says a thousand words as they say ha ha


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I used this (before joining dw obviously!) when it was called Bosun Showroom Shine. To be fair, it wasn't that bad, but in no way was it a wax.

For the very 'casual' car carer, it's ok - had my old 106 oil burner looking minty showroom fresh. If only I had half a mini as well.

And you can use it on a sponge?!??


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

impster said:


> I used this (before joining dw obviously!) when it was called Bosun Showroom Shine.


No that was different stuff, it was just a type of polish not a waterless wash and wax.
They had it on one of the other shopping channels a while back Bogof, I don`t think they could give it away at the finish.:lol:


----------

